# Is it me or...



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi:

Is it me or does the theme song to the Lord of the Rings use the beginning notes to, "This is my Father's world."

If so, I wonder if it is by accident, or, by design.

Blessings.

Rob


----------



## Wayne (Jan 13, 2011)

It's you.


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 13, 2011)

"_This is My Father's World_ is a well-known Christian hymn written by Maltbie Davenport Babcock, a minister from New York...Howard Shore quoted the first seven notes of the hymn verbatim in his Shire theme from his music for the Lord of the Rings film trilogy"


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2011)

According to this blog, Just one voice: The Lord of The Rings/This Is My Father's World, the hymn is number eleventy-one in the UMC hymnal.


----------



## TimV (Jan 13, 2011)

When in doubt, doubt. Lawrence, you're worse than Josh. When I asked if I was a Hobbit for liking two breakfasts, he warned me about elevensies.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi:

After writing this I did a google search, and it seems that Wikipedia states that the opening notes to the theme consciously used the hymn:

This is My Father's World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2011)

TimV said:


> When in doubt, doubt. Lawrence, you're worse than Josh. When I asked if I was a Hobbit for liking two breakfasts, he warned me about elevensies.


 
I like two breakfasts as well. I guess I'd better start worrying.


----------

